# DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, some people have asked me how to log data and graphing it in nice charts, so i decided to put together a DIY. I tried to make it very detailed so that even those not familiar with the software can do it. Let me know if you have any pointers to improve it. This was geared towards the 2.0T FSI, however, most of the information is still relevant for other engines. 
http://72.232.196.98/~dpham00/...g.pdf
If that link doesn't work, then you can try here as well:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...28417


_Modified by D.Passat00 at 6:58 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (D.Passat00)*

Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (pretendcto)*

Good stuff, keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (D.Passat00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D.Passat00* »_Well, some people have asked me how to log data and graphing it in nice charts, so i decided to put together a DIY. I tried to make it very detailed so that even those not familiar with the software can do it. Let me know if you have any pointers to improve it. This was geared towards the 2.0T FSI, however, most of the information is still relevant for other engines. 
http://72.232.196.98/~dpham00/...g.pdf

I love this guy he makes our lives so much eaiser, thanks man keep it up, ur how to turn off DRL's thing is gonna help out a lot


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (2006vwgtipower)*

This should be a sticky.
Do you mind if I host it on my server too just as a backup? I could also host your other vag com mod's pdf.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (Arin)*

http://www.arinahnell.com/other/vw/
I'll start accumulating all of the PDF's and diagrams I can find. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I may as well make an actual page for it too rather than the index








Let me know if you want me to pull the information. When I make the page, I'll give you credit for your info and a link to your site or whatever you want.
Also, didn't you scan the entire VW manual?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

You are a god among men.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Awesome write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (D.Passat00)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

Woow, amazing write up. Thank you man


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (kdagher)*

I know this thread is old but I have been working on my first few graphs and can do everything but convert the pressure from mbar to psi. How do you aplly the formula to the whole column and not just the one cell?
Figured it out, thanks anywho


_Modified by BlownM3 at 9:32 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (D.Passat00)*

im getting ready to do this. i want some baselines so i can diagnose future performance issues. thanks for the great info.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (D.Passat00)*

How do you make the graphs if you do not have Microsoft EXCEL?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (rippie74)*

You could run the log (graph) in VagScope and PrintScreen that window into an image editor and save that as a file...then, upload to a pic hosting account and link the image.


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Vag-com Logging and Graphing (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_How do you make the graphs if you do not have Microsoft EXCEL?









google "openoffice" , free microsoft excel alternative


----------

